
Ask HN: How developing software has changed for you in the past years? - ivopetkov
Hi, guys. What are the new technologies and concepts you&#x27;ve implemented in your workflow? Do you use containers, Git, HTTP2, SaaS, etc. ?
I&#x27;m working on a presentation about the topic, and I would appreciate your help.
======
forrestbrazeal
I work in a heavily AWS-centric organization, so I've been using a
"serverless" stack for a couple of web applications in the last few months.
API Gateway/Lambda/DynamoDB for the back end, CloudFront/s3 for the front end
and Cognito for auth. We integrate and deploy continuously using some internal
tooling built around git, Jenkins and CloudFormation. The combination of high
scalability and low overhead cost has been fantastic.

~~~
ivopetkov
Thumbs up. I also use some AWS services, and the results are awesome.

